# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  16 - failing school - do I have hair loss ? Please help

## blackmamba

Please help. I'm 16 slowly falling apart I've hated myself for a long time and now I think my hairs falling out. I don't know where else to go my parents won't believe and life's moving too fast I just need to talk. I'm too scared. The last two pics I combed my hair straight down ( to show off the bald part) so I'm not sure if that's my part or crown. Anyways I don't have much hair loss (10-20 hairs in shower) and the hairs on my side and back grown really fast compared to top. The hair near my crown is thinner but a lot. I don't know which doctor to go to without being embarrassed please give me opinion.

----------


## blackmamba

I MEANT FIRST 2 pics my hairs combed down so i don't know if that's my part or me balding

----------


## k9gatton

The hairline looks like it's in good shape. Not sure about the crown or not. Could be, that's really hard to tell. 

It might be stress. Unfortunately, hair loss from stress can happen three months after a stressful incident. Enjoy life. It sucks some times. But we have to endure.

----------


## blackmamba

Thank you so much for reply. Yea I've been stressed a lot since school started 2 months ago but not crazy stress. Maybe idk

----------


## blackmamba

More opinions appreciated.

----------


## blackmamba

Another pic.

----------


## blackmamba

My hair is combed front and back last 2 pics

----------


## BaldingBoy1999

Hairline looks very good, crown COULD be in early MPB stage, but I've seen many people with this for years without getting worse.

Keep an eye on it and if it gets worse then consider getting treatment.

----------


## Susan MacDonald

I also think the hairline looks fine. But yes, as others have said its hard to judge how the current state of the crown. Could be a result of stress especially in teenage years. I would not be too worried but still keep a look out if it gets more thin  :Smile:

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

This is an initial hair loss. You should take care of yourself after you feel that you are having large numbers of hairs losing every day. You should just restrict yourself to those things which are positive and healthy. In this way, you can curb the nightmare of hair loss.

----------

